# To the guys who setup on top of me



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 22, 2013)

I appreciate your ignorance and stupidity.... I'm glad you decided to setup 40 yards from me and then proceed to tell me I shouldn't have been late... I recall you throwing decoys at 630 after I had been there since three..... I was wondering how those coots you shot all morning tasted? Oh wait I forgot you left 15-20 floating on the water to waste.... Don't worry I picked up your mess.... I'll train my dogs with them or something.... I guess you didn't notice the groups of cans and redheads working into both of our decoys because you kept water swatting coots while this big birds were cupped and committed..... Then you proceed to get in your boat and " run and gun" the rest of the morning.... I bet y'all killed a bunch doing that.... Not to mention all the sky bombing and attempts to work canvasbacks with your wood duck calls... How did that work for you? Thank you for ruining one of the best hunts I've had all season and for showing two first timers I had with me how not to properly kill ducks.... How you run into the warden shortly... Maybe he will enlighten you just a little bit..... Ok rant over....


I did manage to scrape out 2 off my hit list though.... I guess it could always be worse right fellas? Two big full plume reds!


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 22, 2013)

Purdy birds right there.  Its been bad down there this year.  Lots of new direspectful hunters nowadays.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 22, 2013)

Thank you sir....  Yesterday was the worse expirence I've had so far.... It's tough to be so close to your first can and have a group of 20 cupped only to flair cause of someone shooting coots


----------



## RAYM (Dec 22, 2013)

We were near an island that sounds just like you were talking about and them guys were burning up some shells and running and gunning, they constantly do it nearly everytime I go it's getting old


----------



## dirtysouthforeman (Dec 22, 2013)

Had the same thing happen to us on Seminole Friday morning. Had some kids drive there boat out of there blind mid morning and come within a 100 yrds of us to a large group of coots and just start unloading in our direction at the birds on the water. Then decide to get back in there blind and sky bust the rest of the morning. Oh and also never have I seen any place where people start shooting 20 minutes before legal shooting light


----------



## waistdeep (Dec 22, 2013)

Killer redheads!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 22, 2013)

Thank you sir.... Definately goin on the wall


----------



## oldfella1962 (Dec 22, 2013)

Beautiful birds! Yes, the lack of common courtesy among outdoorsmen is amazing and getting worse. 

Yesterday I found a great spot to position a popup blind next season, and for about five seconds I was considering the odds of anyone just happening to find it and steal it, then laughed at myself for even considering it. A few minutes I saw someones ladder stand about 100 yards from this spot - so if _I_ think the area is good, other people do too.
Forget it! If I do use one, it will be put up, brushed in and taken down daily with no exceptions.


----------



## shotgun (Dec 22, 2013)

Welcome to  -A LAKE SOMEWHERE IN GEORGIA!- Mod
It happens to all of us EVERY YEAR!


----------



## HeavyNeck91 (Dec 22, 2013)

Nice birds man. I love when a plan comes together in the midst of idiots


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 22, 2013)

Like I said I'm used to idiots .... But this one by far took the cake so to say...


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 22, 2013)

What is this -LAKE SOMEWHERE IN GEORGIA -you speak of???????


----------



## RAYM (Dec 22, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> What is this LAKE SOMEWHERE IN GEORGIA you speak of???????



I call it a LAKE IN NORTH GEORGIA


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 22, 2013)

That better, rnelson?


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 22, 2013)

South ga.. Wayyyy south


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 22, 2013)

Juliete ????  On a serious note though nice birds it always makes it a little sweeter pulling it off with stupidity watching.


----------



## waistdeep (Dec 22, 2013)

pretty good smokesreen!


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 22, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> That better, rnelson?



 It is like magic


----------



## struttin n ruttin (Dec 22, 2013)

Isn't the typical waterfowl courtesy to shine off an incoming boat with your'e light and they are supposed to leave? We got to our spot yesterday morning at 5 and had a boat try to come in about 6, but they left and setup about 200 yards away in another spot. That is a respectable distance in my opinion. I'm sorry for the selfish and ignorant guys you had to deal with.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 22, 2013)

200yds aint quite far enough for me.  I like to have 400 or so.  I know its not feasible but when your workin ducks, they can get awful close to the other group if they are only 200yds away.  Ive had puddlers swing out WIIIDDE on big water only to turn around and come in feet down.


----------



## duckyaker90 (Dec 22, 2013)

Hey Dustin, bobby timmerman was checking folks all morning Saturday. I know this first hand because he checked us at 8:30 with ducks flying. But anyway  it's just a matter of time before someone gets caught. Them guys who hunted across from us and started yelling load up load up when the gw road in. They thought they made it safely back to the ramp but it's hard to out run a 250 lol


----------



## BRADL (Dec 22, 2013)

Congrats on the stud Redheads.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 22, 2013)

Thank you sir!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 22, 2013)

struttin n ruttin said:


> Isn't the typical waterfowl courtesy to shine off an incoming boat with your'e light and they are supposed to leave? We got to our spot yesterday morning at 5 and had a boat try to come in about 6, but they left and setup about 200 yards away in another spot. That is a respectable distance in my opinion. I'm sorry for the selfish and ignorant guys you had to deal with.



Yes but when they ignore a light what can you do? I also figured they seen the 10 dz dekes I had out


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 22, 2013)

duckyaker90 said:


> Hey Dustin, bobby timmerman was checking folks all morning Saturday. I know this first hand because he checked us at 8:30 with ducks flying. But anyway  it's just a matter of time before someone gets caught. Them guys who hunted across from us and started yelling load up load up when the gw road in. They thought they made it safely back to the ramp but it's hard to out run a 250 lol



Tyler I've been checked already but they are so short on manpower and funds I don't know how much on the water checking is getting done


----------



## mattuga (Dec 22, 2013)

Get the boat # and notify the local warden.  They will then be on notice, also encourage other hunters at the ramp to call the warden.  I'm new to boat hunting for ducks as it seemed to be a way to get away from the loonies.  Make the losers known to DNR


----------



## pitbull (Dec 23, 2013)

40 yards? come on.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nick I ain't joking!


----------



## southerngreenscape (Dec 23, 2013)

40 yards is close enough to make them move


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 23, 2013)

Ah, the joys of hunting on public waters.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Dec 23, 2013)

thompsonsz71 said:


> Like I said I'm used to idiots .... But this one by far took the cake so to say...




   Sounds like you need a GW on speed dial.  I have 3, one for 
  everywhere i hunt.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 23, 2013)

You wonder why I hunt in the ocean.


----------



## T Tolbert (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm  almost to the point of not hunting public land anymore. That's here and in Arkansas. It's really just not worth all the hassle.  
My tolerance level for the googans is very low.


----------



## RAYM (Dec 23, 2013)

T Tolbert said:


> I'm  almost to the point of not hunting public land anymore. That's here and in Arkansas. It's really just not worth all the hassle.
> My tolerance level for the googans is very low.



Googans are horrible, they watch a little tv and know it all it's getting old real quick


----------



## duckyaker90 (Dec 23, 2013)

Maybe when duck stamps go up possibly next year too $25 they'll start thinning out a little bit.


----------



## RAYM (Dec 23, 2013)

Maybe a good cold front will take them out.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 23, 2013)

Who knows I'm takin enough in my group to cover a lot more ground... Try to keep the tards at bay


----------



## triton196 (Dec 24, 2013)

nice ducks man id like to drive down and hit the hill with ya soon


----------



## birddog52 (Dec 24, 2013)

you should have got there boat numbers and called the green jeans it seems to be the same every where no respect for the wildlife or other hunters glad yo got got couple of red heads


----------



## across the river (Dec 24, 2013)

duckyaker90 said:


> Maybe when duck stamps go up possibly next year too $25 they'll start thinning out a little bit.



I wish they would go up to $250, and thin out most of them.


----------



## pitbull (Dec 25, 2013)

That's crazy.. I guess it wouldn't be as bad if they wasn't swatting and let them work.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 25, 2013)

I try to hunt the smaller creeks and weekdays to stay away from the crowds.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 25, 2013)

Hey guess what haha.... Hunted close to the same spot..... Bout 8:00 here they come.... Time to go jump shoot.... I got tag numbers and trailer number this time ..... All the divers left... Only seen two-three birds and they were sky high and cruising!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 25, 2013)

I wish I could hunt the weekdays!


----------



## Pegleg (Dec 25, 2013)

I hear and more stories like this about yahoo's ruining hunts.   I primarily hunt with guides on private land in AR.  I had thought about buying all of the gear to hunt public land in GA, but my wife hunts with me and she's a redhead so if a bunch of idiots ruined our hunt like this, things would probably go sideways pretty quickly.


----------



## pdog109 (Dec 26, 2013)

thompsonsz71 said:


> Who knows I'm takin enough in my group to cover a lot more ground... Try to keep the tards at bay



Need one more?!


----------



## RAYM (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 26, 2013)

pdog109 said:


> Need one more?!



Wouldn't have mattered... All the birds I found picked up and moved on out


----------

